# NOIM for PMV



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi all,

My plan is to go overseas, get engaged and bring my fiance here vis PMV. So, I'm gathering all required docs from my end, including NOIM! 

My question is that since I havent engaged yet, can I submit NOIM to a celebrant in order to get the letter required for intended marriage as part of our PMV application?

I'm asking this since the letter's date (I mean the date which I have submitted NOIM not the intendent marriage date!) will be obviously before our engagement since I'm still in Australia! So, would there be any issue since our engagement date on the forms will be after the NOIM letter! is that OK?

Thanks heaps


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My plan is to go overseas, get engaged and bring my fiance here is PMV. So, I'm gathering all required docs from my end, including NOIM!
> 
> ...


Hi curious110 , yes you can get NOIM as long as you have a plan of getting married. Formal engagement "party" doesn't count. That's only one of the requirements that Immig needs. I think you better put the date of engagement when you and your fiance start talking about planning of getting married, just to be safe. In my case, my fiance got our NOIM in Australia September 4 that's before he gave me our engagement ring September 15 our "formal engagement" , but we noted August 12 as the engagement date because that's the day he called me and mentioned about getting married.
Hope it answers your question


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My plan is to go overseas, get engaged and bring my fiance here vis PMV. So, I'm gathering all required docs from my end, including NOIM!
> 
> ...


The is nothing stopping you getting engaged while you are still in Australia. There is no requirement that you have to have an engagement party - there as so many Auatralian couples that don't have engagement parties and they live in the same city!!

However, your NOIM should be dated after you get engaged. DIBP would find it odd if it was dated beforehand I imagine.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

samargirl said:


> Hi curious110 , yes you can get NOIM as long as you have a plan of getting married. Formal engagement "party" doesn't count. That's only one of the requirements that Immig needs. I think you better put the date of engagement when you and your fiance start talking about planning of getting married, just to be safe. In my case, my fiance got our NOIM in Australia September 4 that's before he gave me our engagement ring September 15 our "formal engagement" , but we noted August 12 as the engagement date because that's the day he called me and mentioned about getting married.
> Hope it answers your question


really??? I thoought the hands with ring photos is like a must as a proof of engagement! so youaal really reckon I hshouldput down engament date as when we started talking which was early Dec????


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

samargirl said:


> Hi curious110 , yes you can get NOIM as long as you have a plan of getting married. Formal engagement "party" doesn't count. That's only one of the requirements that Immig needs. I think you better put the date of engagement when you and your fiance start talking about planning of getting married, just to be safe. In my case, my fiance got our NOIM in Australia September 4 that's before he gave me our engagement ring September 15 our "formal engagement" , but we noted August 12 as the engagement date because that's the day he called me and mentioned about getting married.
> Hope it answers your question


ok lets put it this way, we started communicating fom 7th Dec and I told my mum and sister about 10th of Dec, around 14th Dec, we made our minds that we are for each other and wanna get married. However, I wont be able to meet her until mid Jan or so. My mum and sister are filling form 888 and noting there that they've been talking to her since 7th Dec.

Based on this scenario, what would be my engagement date? isn't that starneg in the eyes of immig that our face to face meeting date will occur after the mentioned engamenent date???

and in the statury declration letter which I and her put down our history and its development, do we even have to mention about our face to face meeting? if not, I can wrap it up then and put the assumed engagement date of my early verbally proposal, and get it witnessed by a JP.

Could you please shed some lights?

thanks heaps
much appreciated


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> really??? I thoought the hands with ring photos is like a must as a proof of engagement! so youaal really reckon I hshouldput down engament date as when we started talking which was early Dec????


They don't mention anything about proof of engagement. In some cultures they don't even do engagement rings or people don't want the expense of an engagement ring etc.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> ok lets put it this way, we started communicating fom 7th Dec and I told my mum and sister about 10th of Dec, around 14th Dec, we made our minds that we are for each other and wanna get married. However, I wont be able to meet her until mid Jan or so. My mum and sister are filling form 888 and noting there that they've been talking to her since 7th Dec.
> 
> Based on this scenario, what would be my engagement date? isn't that starneg in the eyes of immig that our face to face meeting date will occur after the mentioned engamenent date???
> 
> ...


You have to think like a DIBP case officer. They are going to find it strange if you are engaged before you have even met in person.

Which embassy will you be applying at? All embassies have different things they look at as well. Like high risk countries need more proof than low risk countries.

With online applications now you the NOIM can be scanned. Therefore you cam lodge the NOIM after you return to Australia.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> You have to think like a DIBP case officer. They are going to find it strange if you are engaged before you have even met in person.
> 
> Which embassy will you be applying at? All embassies have different things they look at as well. Like high risk countries need more proof than low risk countries.
> 
> With online applications now you the NOIM can be scanned. Therefore you cam lodge the NOIM after you return to Australia.


I agree with Mish put yourself in the shoes of the DIBP case officer.
If you a referring to all this happening this month over a period of a few days then I would consider your chance of proving a genuine relationship as Zero !
Most posters here have spent months gathering specific evidence of their ongoing relationship for submission with visa application and still some times have problems.
There a number of professional professional migration agents on this forum, Mark Northam is one in particular, who is generous enough to offer general advice, if you contact him I am sure he could advise you.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> They don't mention anything about proof of engagement. In some cultures they don't even do engagement rings or people don't want the expense of an engagement ring etc.


so, you reckon basically the engagement date which I need to mention on various forms, is the day we decided to marry even though we never met before? in that case on the forms, immig is gonna see that we have met face to face after the engagement day!!! doesnt this creat issue?!

thank very much


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think u are jumping the gun. U just met this person this month. Wait until u meet in person. If it goes well propose in person and give her a ring. Doesn't have to b expensive . Then when u get back think about putting inthe application. If u rush this and don't have enough evidence ( and don't see how u could possibly have enough evidence when u just met her online just a few weeks ago) u will be denied and will have wished ur fee money


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> so, you reckon basically the engagement date which I need to mention on various forms, is the day we decided to marry even though we never met before? in that case on the forms, immig is gonna see that we have met face to face after the engagement day!!! doesnt this creat issue?!
> 
> thank very much


In your case no. What I wrote was written before you mentioned you had never met in person.

As chicken999 said wait until you have met in person.

DIBP are going to think it is strange if you ask a person to marry you that you have never met in person.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Just wanted to add that I remember reading somewhere that DIBP don't count anything before you meet in person. So in their eyes your relationship only starts when you have met in person. You might want to look into that.


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

curious110 said:


> So, you reckon basically the engagement date which I need to mention on various forms, is the day we decided to marry even though we never met before? in that case on the forms, immig is gonna see that we have met face to face after the engagement day!!! doesnt this creat issue?!
> 
> thank very much


I agree with chicken999, I thought you had met before. You better wait after you met face to face and take pictures on your engagement day. You gonna need to be sure before submitting your PMV application, because it will surely be a reason for refusal.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Just wanted to add that I remember reading somewhere that DIBP don't count anything before you meet in person. So in their eyes your relationship only starts when you have met in person. You might want to look into that.


so, all chatting we are doing now to get to know each other for the next stage which is face to face meeting, wouldnt count??? we have to start off from somewhere anywhere! so, I cant mention in my relationship status that we started talking online for a certain amount of time and we got to know we match very closely then I decided to go up and meet her, etc.

thanks very much


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> so, all chatting we are doing now to get to know each other for the next stage which is face to face meeting, wouldnt count??? we have to start off from somewhere anywhere! so, I cant mention in my relationship status that we started talking online for a certain amount of time and we got to know we match very closely then I decided to go up and meet her, etc.
> 
> thanks very much


Like I said you need to find out about it. I remember reading about it on this forum a few months ago. Contact a migration agent and ask them.

You mention the meeting online and talking in your statement but you have to be aware that DIBP may not take any of the evidence of communicating until after you have met in person.


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

In applying for PMV you need to take pictures together and better with family too. Meeting online is nothing for them but you can print out those messages and include on your application. I reckon you better travel and visit your fiance country even just once, so you can be qualified on applying for PMV. just my opinion.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

samargirl said:


> In applying for PMV you need to take pictures together and better with family too. Meeting online is nothing for them but you can print out those messages and include on your application. I reckon you better travel and visit your fiance country even just once, so you can be qualified on applying for PMV. just my opinion.


yes, I have been communicating with her since Dec 07 and I'm hopefully going there mid Jan and get engaged and pictures to include in application and then submit the application a day after we got engaged. Do you think they might reject us based on my history?!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> yes, I have been communicating with her since Dec 07 and I'm hopefully going there mid Jan and get engaged and pictures to include in application and then submit the application a day after we got engaged. Do you think they might reject us based on my history?!


What country are you applying from?

The short timeframe could be an issue.


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

curious110 said:


> yes, I have been communicating with her since Dec 07 and I'm hopefully going there mid Jan and get engaged and pictures to include in application and then submit the application a day after we got engaged. Do you think they might reject us based on my history?!


Dec 07 just this year? It's quite possible. Not even a month yet, I reckon they will be doubtful. I'm not really sure but they also anticipate how long you've known each other " pls anybody correct me if im wrong".


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

samargirl said:


> Dec 07 just this year? It's quite possible. Not even a month yet, I reckon they will be doubtful. I'm not really sure but they also anticipate how long you've known each other " pls anybody correct me if im wrong".


From memory there is the question of when and where did you first meet. If they are lodging an application 1 week after meeting that could raise serious alarm bells with the case officer.

I say could because it depends on the country they are applying from as there are some countries where it may be acceptable because they have alot of arranged marriages in those countries.


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Knowing someone on the net and decided to get married after a few weeks , I think big possibilities of refusal. If I'm in your situation I better wait and spend more time for the assurance of the Visa. Frankly I was surprised knowing the history of your relationship.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> From memory there is the question of when and where did you first meet. If they are lodging an application 1 week after meeting that could raise serious alarm bells with the case officer.
> 
> I say could because it depends on the country they are applying from as there are some countries where it may be acceptable because they have alot of arranged marriages in those countries.


she is is Kenya!


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

samargirl said:


> Knowing someone on the net and decided to get married after a few weeks , I think big possibilities of refusal. If I'm in your situation I better wait and spend more time for the assurance of the Visa. Frankly I was surprised knowing the history of your relationship.


ok, if I go there get engaged and come back to Austrlia and keep communicating with here for another 2 months, do you reckon then if I apply would be better?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> she is is Kenya!


Definitely no then. You do not and will not have enough evidence to apply at Kenya at this stage. African countries are hardcore. Also the wait time for visas are about the 18 months from what I have seen on this forum.

Have a look at the African thread on this forum. That can help you. But with African partners the evidence needs to be alot more than other places.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Definitely no then. You do not and will not have enough evidence to apply at Kenya at this stage. African countries are hardcore. Also the wait time for visas are about the 18 months from what I have seen on this forum.
> 
> Have a look at the African thread on this forum. That can help you. But with African partners the evidence needs to be alot more than other places.


thanks for that! how long after engagement do you reckon I should submit the application? (even though being away after that from her anyway!)


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

curious110 said:


> ok, if I go there get engaged and come back to Austrlia and keep communicating with here for another 2 months, do you reckon then if I apply would be better?


Sounds like a much better idea, plus you get to meet the person and her family before making any decisions. I don't want to sound pessimistic but I know of some people who have been corresponding with people in African countries who have discovered that the person did not really exist, and it was all part of a scam.
When you do go there make sure you get plenty of photos of you and your fiance and her family all together, you will need them for the PMV. Good luck!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> thanks for that! how long after engagement do you reckon I should submit the application? (even though being away after that from her anyway!)


That is something you should speak to a registered migration agent about. They deal with visa's all the time and would have an idea. I would only be guessing if I said atleast 5 or 6 months. Also would be ideal if you had another trip planned to visit her when the application is submitted ... that will look better.

Also FYI Emirates have a sale on at the moment for flights departing from Feb 1, so it may be cheaper to hold off until then.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

aussiesteve said:


> Sounds like a much better idea, plus you get to meet the person and her family before making any decisions. I don't want to sound pessimistic but I know of some people who have been corresponding with people in African countries who have discovered that the person did not really exist, and it was all part of a scam.
> When you do go there make sure you get plenty of photos of you and your fiance and her family all together, you will need them for the PMV. Good luck!


thanks for the response, yeah, I know for sure thats not scam, it wasnt just a normal site, I found her from a reputable site and my parent have talked to her and all that. she has already sent me all her ids, passport, etc since I'm doing the online application for that. as for family that's not an issue as well.

so, if you reckon in the eyes of embassy if we submit the application 2 months after our engagement, would sound much les suspicious to them? right?

if so, then I might do that  
much appreciated


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Ok, if I go there get engaged and come back to Australia and keep communicating with here for another 2 months, do you reckon then if I apply would be better?


Yeah that would be a better plan then. Just keep communicating with her and save those messages you had. If you are helping her financially, keep those receipts as a proof, that would include on your application as evidence.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> That is something you should speak to a registered migration agent about. They deal with visa's all the time and would have an idea. I would only be guessing if I said atleast 5 or 6 months. Also would be ideal if you had another trip planned to visit her when the application is submitted ... that will look better.
> 
> Also FYI Emirates have a sale on at the moment for flights departing from Feb 1, so it may be cheaper to hold off until then.


but if I submit the application then whats the point of going there again??? since I cant add that trip history to my application! right?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> but if I submit the application then whats the point of going there again??? since I cant add that trip history to my application! right?


To see her!

You can add anything you want until the decision comes through. You just email the evidence to the case officer.

I have visited my partner twice so far since we have lodged and we email the case officer more evidence after each trip.

The thing about African countries is they want and need alot more evidence than other countries.

Communicating is not good enough you need to visit too. They are not going to like it if you visit once lodge the application and then have no plans to go and visit.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> To see her!
> 
> You can add anything you want until the decision comes through. You just email the evidence to the case officer.
> 
> ...


oh cool, I thought I cant add any more evidence once submitted my application.
do you think it's good to add in my statement that I found out that a friend of mine is actually a relative of that girl! (im not making it up, thats what actually happened  )


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> oh cool, I thought I cant add any more evidence once submitted my application.
> do you think it's good to add in my statement that I found out that a friend of mine is actually a relative of that girl! (im not making it up, thats what actually happened  )


You can but it is more about you and her how your relationship has developed and plans for the future. Would be better though if your friend wrote a statement. It is always good to have some friends writing statements.

Also there is also a chance they will get her to attend an interview as well.


----------



## samargirl (Sep 24, 2013)

curious110 said:


> Oh cool, I thought I can't add any more evidence once submitted my application.
> do you think it's good to add in my statement that I found out that a friend of mine is actually a relative of that girl! (im not making it up, thats what actually happened  )


That's good then, it will help your application. Your friend ,her relatives can make form888 also.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Curious u should read every thread I have posted and started to prepare yourself for the long journey ahead of u. I can pretty well guarantee u will be refused if u apply after meeting her once only and knowing her anything less than 12 months. U should meet, get engaged, spend at least a month there, get together all ur evidence. From what u have told us all there is no way u will have enough evidence to be granted a visa at this early stage. U should plan ideally to meet her at least twice, stay there for at least a month each time, and only then apply. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but they are extremely hard of all African Australian relationships. You may have it a little easier (and I stress LITTLE) if u are also black.african descent and are close in age.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

And re interview - I can guarantee they will interview at least her if not u as well - and u both better know every single thing u can imagine about each other your pasts and all your pasts inc past relationships. They will use all and any excuse to deny u - and I am speaking from experience here


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Curious u should read every thread I have posted and started to prepare yourself for the long journey ahead of u. I can pretty well guarantee u will be refused if u apply after meeting her once only and knowing her anything less than 12 months. U should meet, get engaged, spend at least a month there, get together all ur evidence. From what u have told us all there is no way u will have enough evidence to be granted a visa at this early stage. U should plan ideally to meet her at least twice, stay there for at least a month each time, and only then apply. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but they are extremely hard of all African Australian relationships. You may have it a little easier (and I stress LITTLE) if u are also black.african descent and are close in age.


thanks very much, but I've heard the 12month min stay is for partner visa type! besides whats the big deal even if they give her visa, we got only 9 month to marry and apply for next stage, if they are so worried they can refuse us then!!! afterall, this PMV business is nothing anyway I mean you cant do much anyway!


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> And re interview - I can guarantee they will interview at least her if not u as well - and u both better know every single thing u can imagine about each other your pasts and all your pasts inc past relationships. They will use all and any excuse to deny u - and I am speaking from experience here


Im gonna trasfer few thousands australain dollars to herbank account toomarow, do u reckon that will be good to keep the reciede and add to my list of evidences or it will actually be used against me?!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> thanks very much, but I've heard the 12month min stay is for partner visa type! besides whats the big deal even if they give her visa, we got only 9 month to marry and apply for next stage, if they are so worried they can refuse us then!!! afterall, this PMV business is nothing anyway I mean you cant do much anyway!


I strongly advise you consult a migration agent. Chicken999 has a fiance from Ghana and she had a long battle to get him here so she knows alot about the struggle for African partners.

What you are saying does not happen. All the checks to see if you are genuine are done at pmv stage. They don't tend to recheck if you are genuine or not just that you have married. Alot of applicants going from 300 to 820 and granted within days or weeks. They seem to just be checking that you met the requirements and have gotten married.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> I strongly advise you consult a migration agent. Chicken999 has a fiance from Ghana and she had a long battle to get him here so she knows alot about the struggle for African partners.
> 
> What you are saying does not happen. All the checks to see if you are genuine are done at pmv stage. They don't tend to recheck if you are genuine or not just that you have married. Alot of applicants going from 300 to 820 and granted within days or weeks. They seem to just be checking that you met the requirements and have gotten married.


what if she gets pregnent few months after lodging the application? is that gonna be in our favour?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> what if she gets pregnent few months after lodging the application? is that gonna be in our favour?


I imagine it would help show you are genuine but it will not speed up the process. Going on the timeframes I have seen from Kenya she would be having that baby in Kenya as the grant won't be through in time.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

That's true that there is 12 month requirement of living together for partner visa I'm not talking about the legal requirements here. I'm giving u advice based on my personal experience of 4 visa applications with a ghanian partner lodged in Kenya. If

I know it's not fair it's not right but I'm telling u the truth in what will happen to u if u lodge without necessary evidence. They will refuse u on pmv. I know u don't want to hear this or believe me but it's the way it is. 

Look what happened to us


Meet through friends when I was living in Cambodia chatted phone Internet text. Met one month later march 2009

Visited him in Malaysia 3 different times
Applied for tourist visa sept 2009 refused
Visited him in Malaysia twice more applied tourist visa again 2010 refused
Got engaged after being together one year. Set up house together in Malaysia. Visited him another 5 times
Applied pmv 300 April 2011 after being together over two years. Had every single thing on diac list plus many many more inc tenancy agreement and joint purchases of major items. Had different parties in Malaysia at different times with over 30 attendees each time. House warming. Engagement. Birthday. Had stat decs from 8 people.
Refused visa after 11.5 months of processing! April 2012
Visited him 3 more times in Malaysia. Packed up house in Malaysia and he moved back to Ghana in June 2012
Applied again at Kenya in November 2012
Visited him in Ghana jan 2013 1 month august 2013 one month.
Visa granted sept 2013

He has now been here 3 months.

Bu for 4.5 months we have been fighting diac and gathering evidence. 

I strongly urge you do not apply for a visa without a truckload of evidence .
the wait for Kenya applications is approx 14-20 months at moment so be prepared for a long wait


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> I imagine it would help show you are genuine but it will not speed up the process. Going on the timeframes I have seen from Kenya she would be having that baby in Kenya as the grant won't be through in time.


the time is al right, as long as it adds to our genuity! so you do agree that it will make our case stronger?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Ps why on earth are u sending money to a woman in Africa u have not met in person! Omg,!!!! Do not do this under any circumstances! If u really feel need to send her money small amountssuffice and u should never send any African money who u have not met in person. Never ever ever ever!


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Ps why on earth are u sending money to a woman in Africa u have not met in person! Omg,!!!! Do not do this under any circumstances! If u really feel need to send her money small amountssuffice and u should never send any African money who u have not met in person. Never ever ever ever!


I appreciate your concern and thanks for that. but thhis girl is more than just an online met person. so dont worry in that regard. do you think the reciede would be good I add to my evidences?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> the time is al right, as long as it adds to our genuity! so you do agree that it will make our case stronger?


I have no idea if it will make your case stronger. I presume it would but you don't know what the case officer will think. Some could think that it is rather soon into the relationship to get pregnant, others may think that she got pregnant on purpose maybe even to get a visa to Australia, or others may think that if she is pregnant it is genuine. You need to try and put your emotions aside and try and think what a case officer may think and remember they do not know either of you and it is your job to convince them you are genuine.

Also there is no guarantee she will get pregnant when you visit. Also what religion is she? Some have no sex before marriage.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> I appreciate your concern and thanks for that. but thhis girl is more than just an online met person. so dont worry in that regard. do you think the reciede would be good I add to my evidences?


Could raise concerns. If I was the case officer I would be wondering why you are sending a huge amount of money to someone you hadn't even met at that stage.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> I have no idea if it will make your case stronger. I presume it would but you don't know what the case officer will think. Some could think that it is rather soon into the relationship to get pregnant, others may think that she got pregnant on purpose maybe even to get a visa to Australia, or others may think that if she is pregnant it is genuine. You need to try and put your emotions aside and try and think what a case officer may think and remember they do not know either of you and it is your job to convince them you are genuine.
> 
> Also there is no guarantee she will get pregnant when you visit. Also what religion is she? Some have no sex before marriage.


ok I see, so there is no really set rule!!! it's all up to the case officer, wow!!!
thanks for that!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> ok I see, so there is no really set rule!!! it's all up to the case officer, wow!!!
> thanks for that!


Yep. Your life is in their hands. It is your job to convince them.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> Could raise concerns. If I was the case officer I would be wondering why you are sending a huge amount of money to someone you hadn't even met at that stage.


thank you all seriously!!! now it is all making sense! so far I thought there are set rules, but apparently the number of rules to make a decision is equivelent to the number of case officers!

now, I have to sit down and think that I'm the case officer and wanna review this!

by the way, even I get some advise in temrs of reviewing my situation and all that from an agent, do I need to put hi/her name down in the application or is it just when he / she actually helps to fill the application?

thanks heaps


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes and every single victim who has ever been scammed thought exactly the same as u I'm sure. U are being rather naive about the entire process. I don't mean to be rude or insult u or ur woman in anyway but u need to be smart about this. What is the rush to send her the money why can't it wait until u meet her in person in January? 

In case u think I don't know what I'm talking about I am also an undercover scam baiter /scambuster and I have heard stories like urs a thousand times. 


Boy meets girl online. Within days or weeks they are madly in love. Applying for visa after meeting only once. Boy sends girl thousands if dollars. Visa denied. Boy ends up heartbroken and much poorer.

This also happens in reverse with white women/ African men. Am not racist it's just facts. I've lived in African communities in Africa and in Asia for over 7 years now and sadly this happens way too often.

I urge u to be smart and patient. If this is the real deal the love will grow with time. I'm not trying to be mean or upset u, but the more u tell us the more concerned I grow for u.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> That's true that there is 12 month requirement of living together for partner visa I'm not talking about the legal requirements here. I'm giving u advice based on my personal experience of 4 visa applications with a ghanian partner lodged in Kenya. If
> 
> I know it's not fair it's not right but I'm telling u the truth in what will happen to u if u lodge without necessary evidence. They will refuse u on pmv. I know u don't want to hear this or believe me but it's the way it is.
> 
> ...


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Boy meets girl online. Within days or weeks they are madly in love. Applying for visa after meeting only once. Boy sends girl thousands if dollars. Visa denied. Boy ends up heartbroken and much poorer.
> 
> This also happens in reverse with white women/ African men. Am not racist it's just facts. I've lived in African communities in Africa and in Asia for over 7 years now and sadly this happens way too often.


That would be why they interview them all too!! It makes it hard for the legit ones though . I imagine you probably had friends raise their concerns about Kobo?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Sorry typo. 4.5 months fighting should read 4.5 years of fighting. Also do a search on here for other Kenyan applicants. They get a hell time with the security check. Way worse than Ghanians. That's what makes the Kenyan processing time much longer. Do a search here in 'melandabdul' similar story to urs ( but known each other longer beige they applied) visa denied. Very very sad.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Yes and every single victim who has ever been scammed thought exactly the same as u I'm sure. U are being rather naive about the entire process. I don't mean to be rude or insult u or ur woman in anyway but u need to be smart about this. What is the rush to send her the money why can't it wait until u meet her in person in January?
> 
> In case u think I don't know what I'm talking about I am also an undercover scam baiter /scambuster and I have heard stories like urs a thousand times.
> 
> ...


that's all good, I really appreciate the time and assistance your are providing here. but trust me this is legimate, I just need advice from u guys how to prove it ro immig case officers?


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Sorry typo. 4.5 months fighting should read 4.5 years of fighting. Also do a search on here for other Kenyan applicants. They get a hell time with the security check. Way worse than Ghanians. That's what makes the Kenyan processing time much longer. Do a search here in 'melandabdul' similar story to urs ( but known each other longer beige they applied) visa denied. Very very sad.


yeah, I was surprised by that 4.5 figure, lol, it's all good.
I guess Im gonna speak to the girl tonight and tell her thats the story I'm hearing and might take years and no garentee anyway!!!


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes mish in first year kobo and I were together nobody believed he was genuine. Even me! Lol! That's why I did scam baiting/ security checks of my own on him (sent friends under cover inline and in person to try and tempt him but he didn't even look). After we were denied pmv and he still stuck with me, that's when people started to believe he was genuine. Now here we are getting married on our 5 year anniversary and my family and friends love him. He has passed every test and more importantly he hasn't changed at all now he's here in oz. working after one month and paying his share of bills and paying off our massive Credit card debt too. But I know I'm one if the lucky ones. I was married before to a Nigerian scammer so I can recognise one a mile away lol


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> yeah, I was surprised by that 4.5 figure, lol, it's all good.
> I guess Im gonna speak to the girl tonight and tell her thats the story I'm hearing and might take years and no garentee anyway!!!


On the positive side ... pmv requires less evidence than spouse visas .

We just don't want you to put in an application with hardly any evidence and get it rejected.

One thing I will mention is that it is a long and stressful process, though from what I have seen guys handle it better than girls .

Also another question is .... if rejected will you go and join her in Kenya? That is a question that will probably be asked.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks curious glad ur taking our advice in the right way, we really wish the best for u and hope u will have success. Best advice we can give is don't rush thus. Take ur time and gather the right evidence. Do it once and do it right lol. Besides Africa is wonderful to visit I loved it there! Take the opportunity to know her well and know her culture and her country . Maybe u will decide to live there? Lol I know I would have moved there if we were denied again.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> On the positive side ... pmv requires less evidence than spouse visas .
> 
> We just don't want you to put in an application with hardly any evidence and get it rejected.
> 
> ...


long process is ok as long as I know there is light! but not longer than 2 years though! shes 28 and I'm 31! I dont wanna drag the poor girl for 2 years and then tell her sorry visa just dont get granted!!!!

I wont be able to go to Kenya and thats what I told her in the beginning, I wanna bring her here !


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Thanks curious glad ur taking our advice in the right way, we really wish the best for u and hope u will have success. Best advice we can give is don't rush thus. Take ur time and gather the right evidence. Do it once and do it right lol. Besides Africa is wonderful to visit I loved it there! Take the opportunity to know her well and know her culture and her country . Maybe u will decide to live there? Lol I know I would have moved there if we were denied again.


I'm in the same line of thinking as u, thanks for ur wishes. However, I;m not in a situation to move there and thats what I told her from the bginning.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Yes mish in first year kobo and I were together nobody believed he was genuine. Even me! Lol! That's why I did scam baiting/ security checks of my own on him (sent friends under cover inline and in person to try and tempt him but he didn't even look). After we were denied pmv and he still stuck with me, that's when people started to believe he was genuine. Now here we are getting married on our 5 year anniversary and my family and friends love him. He has passed every test and more importantly he hasn't changed at all now he's here in oz. working after one month and paying his share of bills and paying off our massive Credit card debt too. But I know I'm one if the lucky ones. I was married before to a Nigerian scammer so I can recognise one a mile away lol


I have been quite lucky that I only have had one friend question if my fiance was legit though she was not happy if I was going to live in his country and then was not happy when we decide he will come here *sigh*.

Wow married to a nigerian scammer! Good thing you found out .

So glad he has not changed at all . I bet you are looking forward to the wedding. My fiance says March and October are lucky months to get married .... but maybe that is because of our birthday's


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

If u do it right first time (ie lodge with enough evidence and continue bombarding them with more and more evidence until visa is granted) u can do it in 2 years. If u lodge prematurely u will be looking at 3-4 years. I strongly urge more than one visit. I believe that is critical (despite pmv rules saying only one visit ) . African women are lovely and great homemakers so I'm sure u will be very happy once she is here


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> If u do it right first time (ie lodge with enough evidence and continue bombarding them with more and more evidence until visa is granted) u can do it in 2 years. If u lodge prematurely u will be looking at 3-4 years. I strongly urge more than one visit. I believe that is critical (despite pmv rules saying only one visit ) . African women are lovely and great homemakers so I'm sure u will be very happy once she is here


thanks very much for the advise. OK, I will tell her then look minimum 2 years and thats from lodgment and I;m not gonna lodge it at least 2 months after our engagement. then see what she says.

thank you again


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Lol the Nigerian scammer would make a great movie - you would not believe what I saw living in Cambodia lol I'm glad I escaped but it wasn't easy but that's a whole different tail lol


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Good plan curious! Do keep us updated. We African partners need to stick together lol


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Good plan curious! Do keep us updated. We African partners need to stick together lol


thanks, just one more thing. what if our application rejects after 1 year then can I lodg straight away again?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> thanks, just one more thing. what if our application rejects after 1 year then can I lodg straight away again?


You can if you want but you will need to address the issues on why it was rejected and make sure you had the additional evidence otherwise it most likely would get rejected again. The liklihood of having the same case officer again I imagine would be pretty high too.

The other option you have if rejected is that you can appeal the decision at mrt. Mrt is done here in Australia.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Mish is correct. Mrt currently has a 18 month wait for a hearing


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Mish is correct. Mrt currently has a 18 month wait for a hearing


what do you mean by 18 months wait for hearing?
does it even worth put a review, or I just reapply all over again? (that means we have been each other for like a 1 more now!)


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

curious110 said:


> what do you mean by 18 months wait for hearing?
> does it even worth put a review, or I just reapply all over again? (that means we have been each other for like a 1 more now!)


18 months till they will hear the case though could be less or could be more. I did see of someone that had their hearing in about 12 months. But after the hearing if successful it will get sent back to the embassy and they will finish processing it which would mean she would need new medicals and police clearance as both would have long expired by then.

The problem with applying again is that it will be at same embassy if it was different embassy like in chicken999's case I would say go for it but same embassy makes me hesitant as you could end up with the same decision. The reason I say this is that you would have no new evidence to supply the case officer as you would have been giving them additional evidence throughout the process when you see each other.

One thing I will say is feel free to run by us all the evidence you have just before you lodge no matter when it is and we will give you an idea of what we think about it.

A couple of things you can do (but I would not do it before you have met her in person and are engaged) is list her as a beneficiary on your super and either or both of you do a will.


----------



## curious110 (Dec 26, 2013)

Mish said:


> 18 months till they will hear the case though could be less or could be more. I did see of someone that had their hearing in about 12 months. But after the hearing if successful it will get sent back to the embassy and they will finish processing it which would mean she would need new medicals and police clearance as both would have long expired by then.
> 
> The problem with applying again is that it will be at same embassy if it was different embassy like in chicken999's case I would say go for it but same embassy makes me hesitant as you could end up with the same decision. The reason I say this is that you would have no new evidence to supply the case officer as you would have been giving them additional evidence throughout the process when you see each other.
> 
> ...


i dont get this part! so is this 18 month they hearing means the review stage by our request to review? who reviews our request?

making her a beneficiary on my super!! hmmm can I? am I allowed to do that? I wouldnt mind doing anything to get her


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is the link for MRT which will help you understand more about it: MRT-RRT - MRT-RRT Home page

Basically you have a specific amount of time after the decision (I believe it is 3 months but don't quote me on it) to lodge your objection. Then you go into the waiting pool for your hearing and you give them evidence etc for your appeal. I have never gone through mrt so not sure if you do that are the beginning or at a later stage closer to the review, chicken999 should be able to tell you about that. It is then reviewed by Australians here in Australia.

Most super companies allow you to make beneficiaries but there are a couple out there that don't. Just wait until you get engaged and you can do it. Every little bit helps


----------



## Gummy bear (Aug 5, 2013)

curious110 said:


> I appreciate your concern and thanks for that. but thhis girl is more than just an online met person. so dont worry in that regard. do you think the reciede would be good I add to my evidences?


I think you are going down a path that will end badly
I realise that you are sure that this person is genuine and is the one for you ,but i would tread carefully . As stated in previous comments people from this country are high risk. You have not met in person ,and sorry to say you do not know enough about this person ,all the documentation could be false. Why are you sending thousands over ,are you mad ,all of a sudden the person needs that money ??? DON'T DO IT . I am sorry to say this looks questionable.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

I think the other posters have already given you terrific advice. My two cents...

From what I've read, the visa process for African applicants is long and complex. There's no getting around this. There have been far too many fake applications and scammers so DIBP is extremely cautious as they should be. So if you assume that DIBP will attempt to poke holes in your application, those are the areas that will need your attention. That means you and your fiancee will need a lot of patience and persistence to build up the evidence needed.

There is a positive to this though. Due to the extra time and information required, it will give you a lot of opportunity to get to know your fiancee in person. I know you are in no doubt she is genuine and hopefully for your sake this is indeed the case. But take advantage of the need to build evidence to visit her several times and get to know her in person as well as online.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Curious did u read all my posts threads yet? U should find them helpful. Don't worry about mrt for now. It's inly relevant if u are denied. We did mrt and 2nd pmv at same time after refusal of pmv. It's extremely expensive to do both at same time. And u need an excellent lawyer like we did to get the brilliant result we did. To recap foru :-

Do not send any money to her before u met her in person. Immi will look at her like she is a scammer if u do this because that is what scammers do (ie ask for money/tell u a sad story so u feel obligated to offer money to help. If the money is for hospital for her or her parents or siblings or medical expenses it's simply not true)

Met in person

Meet her friends and family.

Take photos of u with mutual friends.
Take photos of u doing 'common interests' get evidence of this ie club memberships in both names. Joint invitations addressed to u both for social events ie friends weddings etc
Get statements from her family and friends
Vegetarian certificate of single status from Kenya gov

Get statements from 2 oz citizenswho have met u both in person (statements from your family are virtually useless as they have not met her and do not know her in real life) 

Open joint account in Kenya 

Get names if both of u on tenancy agreement 

Make sone major purchases or financial decisions or commitments together ie buy a car etc

Get every single thing on diac list iinc wills and super benef. Look at lists of other Africans on here who hVe been granted visas. Do not lodge unless u have every single thing. We lodged 1000 photos 700 pages of evidence 7.5 kg. there is no such thing as overkill in providing evidence in ur circumstances

Compile evidence over minimum period of 6 months preferably 12 months before u lodge pmv

After u lodge visit her at least once more preferably more if processing takes more than 12 months

Continue to send evidence in during processing 
Inc birthday Christmas valentines cards to each other and Skype screen shots

If u do all this as the bare minimum u will have a chance of success . Without above u are heading for a refusal.

My ghanian partner ( who is scambuster like me) wants me to ask: have u talked to her on video Skype camera? Also on normal phone ( not Internet) what reason did she give u for needing u to send her thousand of dollars? 

Also make sure u pay visa fee here in oz.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> Get statements from 2 oz citizenswho have met u both in person (statements from your family are virtually useless as they have not met her and do not know her in real life)


Is this actually correct? My migration agent said that they did not have to have met your partner they just need to know about the relationship and how it developed. Though it could be different for Kenya. We had the problem which was no tourist visa for him means no friends that he has met


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

They mentioned it specifically in our decline letter saying they gave no consideration to our stat decs as none if them had met kobo in person ( that was actually a lie by them as my best friend lived with us in Malaysia for months at a time of 3 separate occasions .) i think if they want to decline u they can use this as an excuse. Did u get stat decs by other nationalities who know u mish? We did one by British and one bt Canadian and used same form and copy of passport. Can u meet up with any expats in Egypt next visit (befriend them online if possible) just in case? U will probably be fine as ur not lodging in Malaysia but I do believe in overkill. I don't like to give them any possible excuse for a decline


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah it could have been that they used any excuse. The only problem with the expats would be that they don't know the history of our relationship. We have given them 9 stats dec from Australian's (7 of which are federal government employees [not sure if that helps or not]) which none of have met him but they know allllllll about him lol. Then have got 6 statements from Egyptians which all have met both of us.

I believe in overkill too. I have given them additional evidence each time I have come back from Egypt. Otherwise there would always be that .... what if thing.

Did you give them any wedding stuff at all? I have given them a copy of the receipt for my dress and when I email her in January will give her a copy of the jewellery and veil receipts too. Obviously we can't provide receipts for the rings as that will be done in Australia together.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I think u will be fine with that many stat decs. I did get my relies to talk to him on Skype video camera and took photos of them doing that and they put that in their stat dec (second time around)


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

No wedding stuff we didn't really have much in that area


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi there, Im just a new member here.. I have my fiancee in Melbourned and I travelled there on a tourist visa last june to july 2013, for a month meeting since it was our first meeting after chatting for 2 1/2 years of chatting online. My tourist visa got approved in 2 working days only, and again I travelled there last Dec to Jan for a 2 weeks off holiday and recently engaged last jan 1st 2014. my question is when I lodge our papers in the Aus Consulate, We do not have NOIM. Our reason is that we do not know when the visa was granted, but we plan to get married as soon as I arrived there, cause we still had to prepare our pre-nup agreement.. does this document missing effect our application?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

soontowed said:


> Hi there, Im just a new member here.. I have my fiancee in Melbourned and I travelled there on a tourist visa last june to july 2013, for a month meeting since it was our first meeting after chatting for 2 1/2 years of chatting online. My tourist visa got approved in 2 working days only, and again I travelled there last Dec to Jan for a 2 weeks off holiday and recently engaged last jan 1st 2014. my question is when I lodge our papers in the Aus Consulate, We do not have NOIM. Our reason is that we do not know when the visa was granted, but we plan to get married as soon as I arrived there, cause we still had to prepare our pre-nup agreement.. does this document missing effect our application?


Yes. It is a requirement to have a NOIM. When we lodged ours we only had the letter from the celebrant as the celebrant didn't want to do the NOIM until both were present. However, the co told us that we must have a NOIM.

The NOIM is valid for 18 months so no issue. If it expires you just do a new one ... easy .

Also you can't get married as soon as you arrive in Australia unless the NOIM has been lodged as it needs to be lodged atleast a month before you marry.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> Yes. It is a requirement to have a NOIM. When we lodged ours we only had the letter from the celebrant as the celebrant didn't want to do the NOIM until both were present. However, the co told us that we must have a NOIM.
> 
> The NOIM is valid for 18 months so no issue. If it expires you just do a new one ... easy .
> 
> Also you can't get married as soon as you arrive in Australia unless the NOIM has been lodged as it needs to be lodged atleast a month before you marry.


.... thank you for your kind explanation, we already lodge our papers. I just spoke to my fiancee to facilitate this document and send to me ASAP.. but how will I forward to immig? Do I need to wait them to asked me or will I go there in person and submit it?...


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

soontowed said:


> .... thank you for your kind explanation, we already lodge our papers. I just spoke to my fiancee to facilitate this document and send to me ASAP.. but how will I forward to immig? Do I need to wait them to asked me or will I go there in person and submit it?...


Do you have a co yet? Ours asked for ours as soon as we got one.

You can just go to the embassy and submit it just make sure you do up a cover letter that quotes your file reference number.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

soontowed said:


> .... thank you for your kind explanation, we already lodge our papers. I just spoke to my fiancee to facilitate this document and send to me ASAP.. but how will I forward to immig? Do I need to wait them to asked me or will I go there in person and submit it?...


Be safe to lodge it when the CO gets in contact with you. Better start looking for a celebrant, some of them want to meet before signing the NOIM or are not experienced with the PMV process. If you fiancee is in Melbourne i can recommend the lovely lady who will be our celebrant.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

dejainc said:


> Be safe to lodge it when the CO gets in contact with you. Better start looking for a celebrant, some of them want to meet before signing the NOIM or are not experienced with the PMV process. If you fiancee is in Melbourne i can recommend the lovely lady who will be our celebrant.


.. thank you so much dear...I just spoke to my fiancee a while ago, he already downloaded NOIM form and will go to a marriage celebrant and asked few things, yes he said he will explain to them that we needed that form for our PMV process. Too bad he did not believe me that we needed that form the last time I was there, for him he dont know when we are getting married.. had to trick him to get that form now hes running his butt to finished it and send it to me so I will just wait for the CO to get in contact with me first before lodging the additional form? Sounds good Idea. Im planning to tour Melbourne again this june is it ok to get a visa while my papers are still on the process? .. this will be my third tour to Melbourne..


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

soontowed said:


> .. thank you so much dear...I just spoke to my fiancee a while ago, he already downloaded NOIM form and will go to a marriage celebrant and asked few things, yes he said he will explain to them that we needed that form for our PMV process. Too bad he did not believe me that we needed that form the last time I was there, for him he dont know when we are getting married.. had to trick him to get that form now hes running his butt to finished it and send it to me so I will just wait for the CO to get in contact with me first before lodging the additional form? Sounds good Idea. Im planning to tour Melbourne again this june is it ok to get a visa while my papers are still on the process? .. this will be my third tour to Melbourne..


Just get the celebrant to write up a letter stating they have received a completed NOIM form and give them an estimate of when the wedding date will be. It can be changed later on. The fiancee can sign the form on your behalf and get it witnessed just to satisfy the celebrant. You then both have to meet in person prior to the marriage and sign it properly.

Once you get the CO you can apply for another tourist visa and make sure the CO is aware of your intentions.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

dejainc said:


> Just get the celebrant to write up a letter stating they have received a completed NOIM form and give them an estimate of when the wedding date will be. It can be changed later on. The fiancee can sign the form on your behalf and get it witnessed just to satisfy the celebrant. You then both have to meet in person prior to the marriage and sign it properly.
> 
> Once you get the CO you can apply for another tourist visa and make sure the CO is aware of your intentions.


Sounds great thank you for your extended help... it gave me idea.. yes I asked them that I wanted to apply for a tourist visa again.. they just want my itenary submitted to them before I.lodge my application, Ive been there so I already had a record on my previous visa and when and where I stayed during the duration of my vacation


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> Do you have a co yet? Ours asked for ours as soon as we got one.
> 
> You can just go to the embassy and submit it just make sure you do up a cover letter that quotes your file reference number.


Hi mish.. no CO assing to me yet I just lodge them last week, and I just want to clear matter before time run out for us. At least I have already convince my fiancee that NOIM was a very important documents we needed. Yes I have my file no it state there too what type of visa I was applying..


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Just get the celebrant to write up a letter stating they have received a completed NOIM form and give them an estimate of when the wedding date will be. It can be changed later on. The fiancee can sign the form on your behalf and get it witnessed just to satisfy the celebrant. You then both have to meet in person prior to the marriage and sign it properly.
> 
> Once you get the CO you can apply for another tourist visa and make sure the CO is aware of your intentions.


We did that and were asked for a NOIM was told it was mandatory to provide the NOIM.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

soontowed said:


> Hi mish.. no CO assing to me yet I just lodge them last week, and I just want to clear matter before time run out for us. At least I have already convince my fiancee that NOIM was a very important documents we needed. Yes I have my file no it state there too what type of visa I was applying..


You can wait for a co. They will then give you 28 days to provide the documents you need when they email you.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> You can wait for a co. They will then give you 28 days to provide the documents you need when they email you.


.. thank you to both of you guys... I feel relieved that I had convince my fiancee on this matter.. and explain to him that we must fullfill the requirements needed... will update more and asked you question once I got Co assign to me


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

Mish said:


> We did that and were asked for a NOIM was told it was mandatory to provide the NOIM.


Really, thats interesting. Did you have to show them a letter as well? We included our NOIM form anyways but it had no details of the celebrant, which was to be filled out by her and lodged later on.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

dejainc said:


> Really, thats interesting. Did you have to show them a letter as well? We included our NOIM form anyways but it had no details of the celebrant, which was to be filled out by her and lodged later on.


We originally provided the letter so that was provided as well. The letter was not enough for them.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

chicken999 said:


> I think u are jumping the gun. U just met this person this month. Wait until u meet in person. If it goes well propose in person and give her a ring. Doesn't have to b expensive . Then when u get back think about putting inthe application. If u rush this and don't have enough evidence ( and don't see how u could possibly have enough evidence when u just met her online just a few weeks ago) u will be denied and will have wished ur fee money


... this was an interesting issue, if you do process the visa PMV, they can easily found out about the status of your relationship and how long you been chatting.. I myself we chatted more than 2 years online, before I applied for a tourist visa to meet him in person, luckily because of the years we known to each other. Applying for a tourist visa was easy for me took me only 2 working days before thy emailed my visa after a short les than 5 min interview done by the CO.. mind you they will asked question to your sponsor and will asked you the same question, and compare.. then they asked me to go for personal appearance to asked you one last convincing answer to CO who will decide on your visa, it was nerve braking but I got my visa to visit my fiance, my last tour was only last Dec aside from all documents required, I never attend interview.. they only called me and says my visa approved and will email my visa.. it took me 8 working days too.. knowing me knowing you, and suddenly you wanted to marry this person, I guess it was a suicide romance. Once denied it was hard to appeal unless you met the criteria for PMV..this forum was really a big help for people like me


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

dejainc said:


> Really, thats interesting. Did you have to show them a letter as well? We included our NOIM form anyways but it had no details of the celebrant, which was to be filled out by her and lodged later on.


 Hi . I just got my Noim form and my fiancee already had his papers certified by a judge in Melbourne, so I will go certified my papers too at the Aus consulate here in Hongkong on Wenesday, we already fill in forms such as vic marriage booking registry and gave them 3 option for our schedule wedding. Do I need to leave them a copy of the noim form as well as a copy of our marriage registry booking? ..

He send me 3 documents which he did not fill in before because of his sturborness..
....statement detailing the progress our our relationship
.... form 888 from his friend who witness our relationship from the very beginning.. we already had 1 form 888 from his sister
.... NOIM form.. certified by a judge 
.....Victorian marriage registry booking.. which we fill in choose 3 different date/ month/ time of when the wedding will take place
My question is I dont have CO yet cause we just lodge March 12.. do I need to submit this remaining documents even though no CO has been assign to me yet? Please help...


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

soontowed said:


> Hi . I just got my Noim form and my fiancee already had his papers certified by a judge in Melbourne, so I will go certified my papers too at the Aus consulate here in Hongkong on Wenesday, we already fill in forms such as vic marriage booking registry and gave them 3 option for our schedule wedding. Do I need to leave them a copy of the noim form as well as a copy of our marriage registry booking? ..
> 
> He send me 3 documents which he did not fill in before because of his sturborness..
> ....statement detailing the progress our our relationship
> ...


Best to give them a copy of the NOIM form, better load up with evidence then for them to be asking for it later on.

When we put in the application they went through the checklist and ticked it off.

I put in 4 888 forms, the more the better.

If you have already submitted wait for the CO to be assigned, then you know all further documentation you send will go to the correct person.


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, I haves lodged pmv with a letter from birth death marriages sa, staying our intention to get married on xx date...however case officer has requested celebrants official number and address is different from that provided!? I'm stumped, haven't we provided the right thing?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

eireannblade said:


> Hi, I haves lodged pmv with a letter from birth death marriages sa, staying our intention to get married on xx date...however case officer has requested celebrants official number and address is different from that provided!? I'm stumped, haven't we provided the right thing?


What do you mean letter from BDM? Do you mean the notice of intended marriage? Did you provide a letter from celebrant too? If you did provide the NOIM I am guessing the celebrant info not match the letter if you provided one.


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

No, we,just provided a letter stating our names and that we had lodged a noim for xx date...did we also need celebrants details? Isn't the date the date of our ceremony?


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

We lodged a noim at bdm, hoping to get married at the registry office??


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You need the notice of intended marriage that was lodged with celebrant. The bottom of the NOIM will include the celebrant details.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You still need the NOIM that was lodged with BDM. Not sure if they fill out the celebrant info or not. But you need the NOIM. We only provided a letter when ours was lodged and our co asked for the NOIM.


----------



## eireannblade (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok so a copy of the actual noim form? Plus the letter staying we have lodged the noim for xx date?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

That should be fine. If they need more info they will ask for it but sounds like the noim will satisfy their request


----------

